# 2011 RZR S Passanger Seatbelt



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

The passanger seat belt is stuck due to mud getting in the mechanism. I have pulled on it and it wont come out. What is the best way to get this seat belt to release? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I ran water in mine and yanked on it until it freed up. Then I pulled the belt all the way out and let it go back in while running water into it. Just do it over and over until the water comes out clear and then spray a little WD-40 in it.


----------

